# I want a slot car body that will dent



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I was working with my Thanksgiving turkey pan, the disposable aluminum foil pans and the thought hit me that this would make an interesting substance to make a slot car body from. It was heavy enough to hold a shape but light enough to dent if impacted by another car. Coincidentally a friend is making a large figure 8 track that will make for some exciting crashes.

So far, I bought more of the foil baking pans and some concrete to make a mold from and press the foil into shape. I cut up a beer can but that aluminum seems too rigid to work with.

Also, I took heavy duty aluminum foil from the roll and just wrapped it around a Willys only to realize it has too many wrinkles. 

I also remember someone on HT had cardboard cut out bodies that could have also been done in foil. 

So I am throwing this out to all of you to find out what has been tried, what works and what does not.

Discuss,
Old Blue


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The other thought I had was to cut up several bodies by the fender and door lines and then glue them back together using something fragile, like a spaghetti noodle to secure the fenders and doors so that when hit the pieces would break off and could be re-attached. If we cannot figure out the denting I may have to go with plan b of the breakable fenders and doors.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

many silicone rubber formulas for casting resins have a pretty high temperature allowance apparently up to 280 Fahrenheit.
MicroMark sells metals that can be safely melted and poured in such molds.
I don't know the melting temp of cheap aluminum, but considering it has to withstand oven cooking temperatures i would think that it is pretty high.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

This is completely non-constructive, but if you want parts to fly, just use any AFX car body molded in blue plastic

I think the demo-derby dent-able body idea is pretty cool. An early 70's station wagon/land barge and a reverse button on the controller and you'll be all set!

-Paul


----------



## ruxpin76 (Nov 13, 2014)

If you use a wooden bladed tool, you can press many of the wrinkles of aluminum foil out. That might help ya' out....Besides, after the first hit, you'll have wrinkles anyhow!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I would think that, as long as the aluminum wasn't too thick, and the buck not too detailed, you might be able to do a rough vac form....if you had a vac with enough suck.

Damned if I can remember where, but I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere where guys were using pie plate metal to form bodies that would replicate racing damage....even though the bodies themselves weren't terribly detailed. I think it was meant as a castoff jokey/fun kind of event.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

In one of my old 70's era Auto World catalogs there's a short article about a group of guys that used aluminum foil. They'd cut it out, "mold" it around AFX NASCAR stock car bodies, then cut out the windows, paint them, and go racing. The cars started out looking like short track cars since the foil wasn't perfectly smooth, but it still seemed pretty cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would suggest Kirk's idea. You would get decent results with heavy duty foil, and cut out the car as panels. Maybe the roof, hood and nose, back window and trunk attached as one piece, and if you can get away with it, have the car sides attached via the roof. In other words, make a template and cut the whole body out in one shot) Mold each side with a real car, and then fold the sides down and glue to the glass, hood, and trunk. Adding tabs to the parts will give you something to glue to. Use something heavier like a rectangle of aluminum pie plate to place the body on (using a little glue to mount it), and you can reuse it for the next body. This will give you something a little more solid to mount the posts (for a T Jet) to.


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

Dr. Noise makes our fleet of tin foil bodies. paints em up nice and then we wreck em!
send Dr. Noise a note
Rich


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is Dr. Noise a member on Hobby Talk?
if not how could we go about contacting him?
please!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

How about these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191434382630?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*Aluminum duct tape*

Would metal tape used for heating ducts work? I have no experience with it. 

One aspect of it is adhesive on one side it. The adhesive would have to be removed before molding around a form. It might be thick enough it hold a shape of a slot car compared to kitchen grade aluminum foil.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> is Dr. Noise a member on Hobby Talk?
> if not how could we go about contacting him?
> please!


Al,

try *DrNoise*.

I'd guess he's the same fellow.

-- D


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Been there done that.....fun for a bit!

Had the best results by combining hard plastic and foil.....used the mid section of a sedan type body and removed the front fender hood area as well as the back trunk deck and rear quarters. Recreated these in foil, attached with super glue, paint to match if you like, then go racing!

Allows for just enough carnage yet still stay somewhat realistic looking.


------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

*aluminum.....you betcha*

in the mid 60's there was a slot car club in the bay area that only used aluminum bodies. they would get a vac slot car body and fill it up with plaster of paris. then get out the hammer and anvil get a aluminum sheet , place it on the body and start beating away. it was a feature in rod and custom magazine. the cars looked pretty good too.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Have a look at these for a TJET . And it only took 9 fingers to make these ! Just thought I would tease ya with some LOL !*


*Bear :wave:*


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Please tell me how you made those. I tried but my windows and wheel openings looked like crap.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

old blue said:


> Please tell me how you made those. I tried but my windows and wheel openings looked like crap.


*Ahh but there was the hint ! The 9 fingers was a reference to Sam Heitz of 9 Fingers Hobbies right here on HT ! He and his brother were pioneers in this art doing everything from HO to the larger scales ! Running crash and burns with them weekends. Sam is a good friend and told me many stories of them doing this as kids and teens and showed me many very detailed cars in several scales depicting damage looking awesomely like the real deal ( ok as close as these can ) ! Contact him here on HT for more info as I am sure he will lurk here or in the race and events section . *

*Bear :wave:*


----------

